# Blemished batteries



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys figured I would post this after a conversation I had today. There is a battery factory over in new castle, pa where I buy my deep cycle, actually all my batteries. I usually pay around half of retail. Last year I purchased 2 group 31 batteries for about $100. They are case blemished. It used to be called new castle battery buts I think it's called axiom now. Sometimes they have a lot sometimes a few. But stock is always changing. I live in Youngstown and its only a short drive. So if your in the area it's worth checking into. My father took me there twenty years ago when I needed my first deep cycles.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks! I'll have to remember that when I replace my starter battery. Do they take the old core?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I use the blems to, once in a great while you will get one that doesn't last as long as a new one but all in all its been worth the savings, iam using a deep cycle interstate one for 3 years now, got it for 35 dollars I believe, snakecharmer there is an interstate distributor up in Mentor that I go to for mine, right off of Tyler, I get my starter and deep cycle from them.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

man, 100 bucks for two group 31 batteries? I'll take two of those right now! Im not sure where new castle is thou.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Just checked the name, Axion Power International. 3601 Clover Ln. New Castle,PA 16105. If anyone wanted to mapquest.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Pooch said:


> Just checked the name, Axion Power International. 3601 Clover Ln. New Castle,PA 16105. If anyone wanted to mapquest.


I called them....wrong place. Its now called Dubois battery, and they don't have any blems. new dc31=138.00 phone 724 674 2604


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope that's not always the case. Been going there for twenty years. They have a service area/ shop there. You used to be able to walk in and the batteries would be on pallets in the back. That sucks if they don't sell the blems anymore. I'll have to take a ride over next week and talk with them.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

The way the guy talked, the deep cycle batts aren't manufactured there anymore, but brought in from another plant.....hence, no blems. in fact t inemthey had tho make sure stock.


----------

